# Celtic Evil: A Fitzgerald Brother Novel: Roarke/ Paranormal romantic suspense



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Hello. As advised I'm making a seperate thread to promote my Kindle edition novel: Celtic Evil: A Fitzgerald Brother Novel: Roarke.

It's the first in a five part paranormal/romantic suspense series about five Irish brothers who are brought back together after fifteen years to face the evil witch that killed their parents and tore them apart. Now that evil has returned to try to kill them before they stop him...though that's if they don't kill each other in the process.

I hope everyone who reads it enjoys it. It's on Amazon for $1.00. Thank you.









http://www.amazon.com/Celtic-Evil-Fitzgerald-Brothers-ebook/dp/B0028AD7CS/ref=ed_oe_k


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

just got it sierra...will try to read soon...carolyn


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Carolyn,
Thank you and I hope you enjoy it.

Actually, I wasn't sure if anyone could see it since I just fixed the link. The original one from when I posted it didn't work.


----------



## ladyvolz (Dec 23, 2008)

got it too, thanks.  and the link below the pic works fine.

gail


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Gail,
Thanks for letting me know. I knew it worked for me so I was hoping it was fixed. I hope you enjoy it.

Sierra


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Just the type of bo ok I love. Welcome to KB.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thank you, Kathy. It's a really nice board and everyone has been so kind. 

Sierra


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I also have been pulled in to see how the waters are.
I should be reading it in the next week or so.
Welcome and good luck.
We like our resident authors.
And will be more than happy to give you advice.
Look around the book bazaar - there are a lot of good author threads, including the support one.
Stop in and say hello to Jeff and Mike and Ed and Carolyn and Gertie.

Just sayin.....


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks. I'm slowly getting to ease my way around. I'm probably the most shy online person trying to market a book.   I've found several books that sound wonderful. Now I just need to find the ones that have them out in paperback. Not having a Kindle isn't fun.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

sierra09 said:


> It's the first in a five part paranormal/romantic suspense series about five Irish brothers who are brought back together after fifteen years to face the evil witch that killed their parents and tore them apart. Now that evil has returned to try to kill them before they stop him...though that's if they don't kill each other in the process.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this a period piece? Sounds very interesting. Won't you tell us if it has a modern setting or is it set somewhere in history? I love all things Celtic. Sincerely, Brendan


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

This book sounds right up my alley!  Based on the glowing reviews, I snapped up my copy.  Looking forward to reading it!


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

It's set in modern day. Just the main villain is kind of....old but the main characters are all modern day with modern settings.

I'll have to remember on the sequel to try to make the blurb reflect that. I never considered it may be taken for a historical. Heavens, if I ever tried to write a historical I'd be lost.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Well, poor title but it's all I can think of. 

My action novella (o-kay, it's very short action novella) called Diablo's Return is now available on Kindle for $.99 (I wanted it lower but that's the lowest I could go).



A brief idea: While it's basically an action novella it's also about one man's redemption as he tries to return from the dark path he found himself on when a job went bad and he found himself fighting to survive.

Diablo's Return tells the tale of Nicholas Wolfe, now called Diablo, as he haunts the streets of a small town in France and becomes the target of the very team he was once a member of.

It's also available in paperback for those without a Kindle. 

If action/adventure isn't your style there is still my paranormal/romantic suspense novel: Celtic Evil: A Fitzgerald Brother Novel: Roarke (The Fitzgerald Brothers)

Which is also available in paperback (once Amazon fixes it so it shows) Not sure if non-Kindle links are allowed so I'm not adding those.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Bumping this thread .... Sierra you must hit it every couple of days.
I really like the story of Celtic Evil as far as I have gotten.

However, you NEED to have it proofread - again if you already have.
I will be happy to provide some examples but the incorrect sentences change the meaning that I know you meant when you wrote it.

Just sayin......


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks, Geoff. I was told every seven days or if I had something substantial to add to it. I'm not sure what would be considered substantial to add.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

sierra you are correct. . .and so is Geoff. . . . . 

You may always respond to comments by others but we ask that you not artificially bump more often than once a week.

Thanks!


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks, Ann. That's what I thought from what others have said and from what I read in the rules.  

I also want to thank all those who have purchased Celtic Evil as I just noticed today (I love that report button on the Kindle platform once I found it) that I reached 50 Kindle sales. So from a very shy, non-intrusive author who really hasn't figured out marketing yet I just wanted to say 'Thanks!'


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I love paranormal books, might have to check this one out


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Sierra;
I just finished Celtic Evil last night and loved it!!!!

I noticed it is Book 1 - is book 2 out yet?


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

No, Book 2 isn't out yet. I'm hoping for an October release so it falls toward the end for Halloween. That's my tentative date.   I'm glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

sierra09 said:


> Thanks, Ann. That's what I thought from what others have said and from what I read in the rules.
> 
> I also want to thank all those who have purchased Celtic Evil as I just noticed today (I love that report button on the Kindle platform once I found it) that I reached 50 Kindle sales. So from a very shy, non-intrusive author who really hasn't figured out marketing yet I just wanted to say 'Thanks!'


Sierra,

Congrats on the excellent book sales! Looks like you're going to have quite a few satisfied readers on your radar.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks, Kevis.  It's a really nice feeling to know that people are reading it and I really owe you and everyone on this board a lot for helping me when I first joined.  I need a 'hug' emoticon.

It also means I really got to get cracking on that second book.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

sierra09 said:


> Thanks, Kevis. It's a really nice feeling to know that people are reading it and I really owe you and everyone on this board a lot for helping me when I first joined. I need a 'hug' emoticon.
> 
> It also means I really got to get cracking on that second book.


Sierra,

As I am currently writing the sequels to both of my books, I know that sequels can be kind of intimidating to write. But judging by the positive response your books have been getting, I'm sure you've got some tricks up your sleeve. Soon as I'm done with my current list of books to read, I'll be snatching up a copy of Celtic Evil. Looks like a fun read!


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

What's intimidating is the thought that this is a 5 book series which means I have 4 more to go. The good part is I have most of them planned out....so long as they go by the plan.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

sierra09 said:


> What's intimidating is the thought that this is a 5 book series which means I have 4 more to go. The good part is I have most of them planned out....so long as they go by the plan.


That's the trick, isn't it? It should be interesting to see what you'll do when your characters start throwing hissy fits about your plan! If my characters would behave themselves I'd have published both of my sequels already. And all this time I thought I was the god of my fictional universes! There goes that theory!


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

They already have or book two would have been out already.    I had it very nicely planned in what order they would go but halfway through chapter three the youngest brother decided to take over the plot so the whole book needed redone, re-planned and remapped since it needs to begin in an area I hadn't planned out yet.
Luckily after I joined this board and mentioned my problem Ed wa snice enough to post a link to some very wonderful forests in the area I need since I've learned that it's not easy working demon dogs into a modern heavily wooded landscape in Great Britain.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Please have some more proofreading done.

Because I LOVE your first book.

I don't love everything - check my reviews.

This is good work and you need to write more. So consider this positive reinforcement and encouragement.

I find that I can read through repeated words, illogical sentences etc. when I like a work.  Some of my favorite authors have required that of me.  And I don't really care.  And I enjoyed your work enough to do so.  But there will always be those who stop reading when they hit the first speed bump.  And I just want to spare you of that.  And no, I am not referring to phrases spoken by your characters.  I always ignore anything in quotes that I don't understand.  I assume (perhaps incorrectly) that that is part of their "charm".

I will quit this now - don't want to beat a horse to death.

I repeat - I really like this work.  Keep it up and give us 4 more just like it.

Just askin......


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Geoff, thank you for your comments and I will certainly attempt to apply them to books 2-5. Now all I have to do is convince Ian to stop switching my plotlines.   Unrurly characters make writing so hard at times.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

And I thought Ian was the easy going brother.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

He is normally but man when he chose to take over the story in the 2nd book he got loud.   The thread that talked about a writer's muses wasn't kidding when it was said that some could be overly loud. My nice quiet character got very loud when he decided to have his story told.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

I like Ian very much. It will be interesting to watch him develop. But, I also like Kerry - I think he may be my favorite so far.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah Big brother Kerry is solid and cool.
But there must be something worthwhile with Mac or the little redheaded witch wouldn't be hanging around.
And Ryan is that bad-boy smart-mouth type who might fool us.

Hmmmm.
Lots left to read about.
Can't wait.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Yes, they each are very different from one another and I think that's what makes them so fun to write. Their differences and the little things about them and what's to come for them.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

First let me thank everyone again who has purchased the Kindle version. It's still a tingle when I check the sales report to see that someone enjoyed the sample or description enough to spend the $1 (hey, I know. Even a buck in this economy is a lot).

A mention by Brendan reminded me to update my Author Den page with the new paperback edition (I'll have to see if there's a way to include the Kindle version), there's also an excerpt over there and I finally got a section (well, three chapters) locked in so I could use a snippet from Ian's book in the snippet thread.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

For those who read Celtic Evil: A Fitzgerald Brother Novel: Roarke (The Fitzgerald Brothers) and may be interested there is a Q&A group for the author (me ) over on Goodreads.com http://www.goodreads.com/group/show/22369.Q_A_with_Sierra_Rose and also there is a free book giveaway for a paperback version: http://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/1167-celtic-evil-a-fitzgerald-brother-novel-roarke
Also for a little fun, on my website forum thread there's the ability to actually ask the charaters of this novel questions. (It gives them something to do rather than bother me all the time). 

I'm also hoping to soon have a book teaser available.....eventually.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

So Sierra do you have a time-frame for when the next book will be available?

Just trying to map out my reading plans here.

And may I suggest that the pricing was a good idea for a "teaser" to get us interested in finding out if you have a good writing style that we like.
Now that you  have done that you might want to consider the plan that archer has done with Elfhunter and price the next book at the same price for a limited time for your loyal fans (and catch some new ones). But then price it a little higher - perhaps $1.49 or even $1.99. Subsequent volumes might be priced a "little" bit higher each time.  But below a reasonable tolerance level.

Just my thoughts - and wanted to bump your thread.

Just sayin......


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Geoff,

At this time, the release date has always been toward the end of October of this year since I'm aiming for a Halloween release. I'm hoping, that despite, all the rewrites this one has had that it will still go for that date. 
I just have to sit down and focus...been having trouble with that lately.  

I was actually considering that pricing plan for the next title. Archer's plan is very sound and those prices are still something I can live with.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Somehow, I've totally missed this thread over the past month or so that it's been around....but the title caught my eye today and after reading the description I went and read the reviews and one-clicked before I even read the rest of the thread and saw how many folks here liked it.  Hey, for a buck, I'm willing to give many things a chance that sound interesting without bothering with the sample first.  It might even get read this weekend, I'm in one of those rare lulls between series or anything else specific calling my name. 

Of course, there's also that briefcase full of work sitting there waiting to go home with me today...


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thank you, Steph and I certainly hope you enjoy it. 

I understand all too well about getting behind on things too. I know if I start reading and don't set a limit to stop I'll get behind on writing which is not a good thing if I want to keep on schedule.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Ok, I'm sold. Downloading and adding to my list of reads . got 6 weeks school break to enjoy!!!

theresam


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Ah, summer vacation. I remember them so well. Have a safe summer and enjoy the read.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi Sierra.  I did indeed read Celtic Evil this weekend, and enjoyed the story quite a bit.  But...I'm afraid I do have to agree with Geoff that you really need to get a good proofreader/editor to help out. It's not just the spelling and punctuation errors, but also quite a few disjointed sentences that made it difficult to follow their intent/meaning sometimes.  And quite honestly, as much as I enjoyed the story and the brothers and want to see what happens with the others, if I have to work that hard to read it, I'm not so sure I'll buy the follow-ups.  I don't mean this to sound rude or mean, I'm hoping you'll take it as constructive criticism to improve the nit-picky details of future books because I think the story-writing talent is certainly there.

There are folks here who are willing to help with at least some of that kind of thing for free as an alpha/beta reader either while you're writing or after the first draft is done (heck, I'm one of 'em), and authors here who have contacts to those who do it for a living.  Please please please avail yourself of the help...it can make all the difference.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks, Steph. Many of those have been dealt with in the paperback revision. I just need to figure out how to format for Kindle myself as the budget doesn't allow paying for formatting again just yet. One thing I love about Smashwords or Goodreads. At least my PDF or doc doesn't tax my limited computer skills all the time.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Sierra,
Read all the words.
Steph H has said that there are people who will do it for free.
Steph H is one, Susan in VA is another and MeganW is a third.
No criticism (you know I love the book), just helpfulness.
Hopefully you get the diskette restored.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

I think my nephew got the notes back...he thinks but the eight chapters....he's not finding them or the research.   I will now be putting in many, many late nights.  From now on I'm saving everything at least three times. That's why I have the original story saved on about five discs. I didn't think I had to do that with this one. Boy, was that wrong.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

*Ouchie*  Sorry to hear that about the chapters and the research.  Notes is good, at least...I guess.  But a real bummer about the rest.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I came into this late?!?  Did I understand you correctly, Sierra?  Did you lose 8 chapters??

I'm hoping I misread that.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

sierra09 said:


> I think my nephew got the notes back...he thinks but the eight chapters....he's not finding them or the research.  I will now be putting in many, many late nights. From now on I'm saving everything at least three times. That's why I have the original story saved on about five discs. I didn't think I had to do that with this one. Boy, was that wrong.


My heart goes out to you, Miss Sierra, been there, done that and it is a crying shame that has caused me to shed many tears in my margaritas and threaten to give up writing altogether, but it happens to all of us. I bought your book, BTW, and will be reading it after I finish Rogue Wave. Hang in there.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks. It hasn't made me give up writing but it has made me seriously consider disowning my great-niece since I can't find a monster to eat her.   I will admit that it's taken the wind out of my sails slightly but once I get done venting I'll start again. Though I don't relish the scenes with those demon doggies. I really hated doing those. Darn things give me nightmares.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

So the demon dogs were in the lost chapters?  Bummer.   I hope they don't get loose and come this way. I only have a pug and some metal crabs in the yard to save me.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Yes, the demon dogs were wipes from the face of storyland by a spiteful demon child. They don't seem happy about it either so I'd put the pug in the house just to be on the safe side.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Oh Sierra, when I heard about this I fell across the bed, pounding my fists on the mattress and crying "WHY? WHY?"    Translation--I really felt your pain.

When I moved two years ago I had all these hardcopies of my books and I thought they were way too heavy to pack.  Besides, I had disk copies of them.
You know where this story goes...      

Maybe the demon dogs climbed in the trash and ate my hardcopies.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Well, you never know. I've found that these things will eat anything. Anything but anchovies. I guess not even demon doggies will eat those things. It seems their favorite snack is some Irish brothers I know and love so well   so I have to keep giving them other snacks.

I told myself this never happened when I was writing my stuff out by hand because the kids learned hard what happened if they touched my hardcopies (after a marker incident). However, since it's well above 90 degrees here this week and I certainly can't stick my nose outside I'm redoing the most vital parts of the research I need to start over.


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Feeling the pain with you... I used my website to backup a ton of my writing... I moved a lot so I figured an off-site storage was the best bet.  My husband replaced my hard drive and I didn't think anything of it (losing the copies of my work in that hard drive crash) because I thought my copies were safe on my website server... yeah... you know... same here...


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I still wake up in a cold sweat thinking about that book-burning scene in Misery.  

Don't you worry, Miss Sierra.  You're a talented writer.  You will make it even better this time around!


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Many thanks, Maureen. That helps to lift the spirits a lot since I was told today it was a 'bad ripoff to Nora's Seven Signs and Circle Trilogy'.   

That's what usually happens if I have to do a rewrite. Things end up coming out smoother. So I can hope this time is the same...hopefully because I have upset characters which is worse than those dang dogs.


----------



## Sherlock (Dec 17, 2008)

Haven't posted in quite a while, but pop in at times to read the posts quick and find new reads.  Just had to post on this..........the story of the Fitzgerald brothers is so good that I was willing to work through the oopses with the text.  They are distracting, but now that you know the problem, I'm sure you'll take care of it for the 2nd book (which, BTW, I am looking forward to so please don't make us wait too long! LOL).

Great story so keep 'em coming!


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

While still working on book two and working on the teaser for this book, here's another snippet or bit from Roarke's book.  

“See, didn’t I tell you that perky little reporter would be up with big brother Mac?” Ryan was nudging Ian’s arm as the boy was counting out the wager.  “You need to pay more attention to me, lad.”
As Ian was muttering under his breath, Roarke turned on the couch to watch.  “House rule used to say something about not conning younger brothers, Ry and since it’s pretty clear the sparks between Mac and the reporter you suckered Ian so he doesn’t have to pay up.”
“You’re still a tattletale.” Ryan stuck his tongue out at his younger brother but was glad to see him more at peace with himself and them.
“Never bet with Ryan, Ian.” Roarke told his younger brother, smirking at the older man.  “He cheats.”
Kerry watched this scene from the reflection in the French doors of the living room; relaxing at the sounds of his brothers bickering as they had when things had been normal.
“Ry, you better duck because Maggie wants blood.” Mac announced as he entered the room a brief step ahead of the red head.
Maggie stepped in and pinned the black haired security consultant with a blistering look.  “”You just wait until this mess is over Ryan Fitzgerald and then I’ll show you what a girl raised with nine brothers can do.” She jabbed a finger into his chest.
“This should be fun.” Roarke grinned at the dark look Ryan was giving him.  “Hey at least she can’t order Cam to shoot you.”
“That is true, brat.” Ryan agreed, eyes looking toward Kerry as he stepped away from the doors.  “I know, I know.  Quit picking on females that can fry me with a spell.”
Ryan had slumped down on the sofa next to his still smirking younger brother while Ian had gone to look at some photos on the mantelpiece and Mac snickered as Maggie sat down in a chair in the corner.
“You know not to torment your brothers, Ryan.” Kerry spoke as he stopped behind the sofa but let his hand rest on Roarke’s neck to squeeze lightly.
“You know how Ry is.” Roarke grinned, turning to look and frowning.
“Listen to her and let go of the guilt.” Kerry spoke but the tone was deeper as was the amount of energy in the eyes.  “There is no need for it, my son.”
Ryan saw his younger brother go pale and heard the change in Kerry’s voice but it wasn’t until he looked up that he suddenly swore.  “Mac!” he snapped, rolling over the back of the couch to push his brother away from Roarke and up against the wall, keeping an arm across his chest to hold.  
Checking on Roarke, Mac went around the couch to look and saw what had caused Ryan’s reaction.  “Let him go.” He spoke quietly but firmly.
Smoky blue-gray eyes but with a much deeper intensity stared back at them with a smile that wasn’t their brother’s.  “It’s time to face the past, for all of you but especially for Roarke who blames himself.  Face it, face him and deal with her but one battle will not defeat this evil.” He replied.  “For the Five to form the Circle it will take all Five to face their fears and battle the evils that you will face.”
“What’s going on?” Ian couldn’t figure this out but did know that Roarke was still pale and staring.
Ryan’s arm went harder against Kerry’s chest.  “We’ll figure it out now let him go.” He ordered, lowering his tone.  “Da, leave Kerry alone because it’s just going to upset Roarke more.”
“I know.” The tone was sad but finally as he looked around the room, his eyes finally settled on Mac with a silent message.  “Blessed Be, my boys.”


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

I want to thank everyone who has purchased this on Kindle and while I'm trying to figure a way to get the newly edited version (Thank you, Megan!   ) reformated for Kindle and back up on Createspace, if anyone who has purchased it and would like to take a look at the edited version please send me a PM here and I can send a Word doc, a PDF or whatever type file (except docx) you would like. I've been trying to figure out Ed's wonderful book on the subject but I'm at a total loss when it comes to Kindle formatting.   So hopefully soon.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

After figuring out the new Kindle upload/review process I'm happy to say that the new edited version of 









is back up and available and has a brand new, spiffy cover that matches the paperback version.

So, again anyone who read the previous version and would like to see it now with it's punctuation and other errors edited out please give me a shout and I will happily send a PDF, Word doc, etc to you. Thanks again to everyone here for all the help you have given in this process.

Sierra


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

sierra09 said:


> I want to thank everyone who has purchased this on Kindle and while I'm trying to figure a way to get the newly edited version (Thank you, Megan!  ) reformated for Kindle and back up on Createspace, if anyone who has purchased it and would like to take a look at the edited version please send me a PM here and I can send a Word doc, a PDF or whatever type file (except docx) you would like. I've been trying to figure out Ed's wonderful book on the subject but I'm at a total loss when it comes to Kindle formatting.  So hopefully soon.


Awww... You're welcome! It was my pleasure.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

sierra09 said:


> After figuring out the new Kindle upload/review process I'm happy to say that the new edited version of
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update Sierra. I loved Celtic Evil, and am anxiously awaiting your next one.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thank you. I was hoping to have the second book out by Halloween but all the setbacks have thrown off my writing. So, I'm back to going for a before the New Year release for the second book.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Sierra,
I hope that you have "recovered" from losing all that writing.
You know that you have a public out here that will happily wait until you are done.
I have told others that we (well me for sure) would rather wait until you are satisfied with the work.
Then we want to get it first.

Just sayin......


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Geoff, you know that as soon as the second book is ready the Kindle will get it first.  I did recover a good bit but then decided to redo my research for some things so that's put me back a little but it'll come. Ian's complaining again that he's being ignored so I have to do something.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi Sierra!

Just finished Celtic Evil after downloading yesterday from the link you provided for the edited Kindle version. I want to reiterate what others have said in many ways: You have a fine talent for storytelling and an excellent feel for your characters. Your dialogue overall is well handled and plausible, the differentiation between characters and their voices is clear and consistent. These are things that I feel aren't skills that can be learned; they're inborn abilities that many of us do not share. You are truly blessed to possess them!

Having said that though, I have to concur with what others have mentioned more than once in this thread. Your innate flair for relating a tale is being drowned in grammatical issues, many of which are basic enough that the grammar checker in Word should have caught them. What I read from was listed as the edited version, and yet there were still many many times when I found myself stopping to wrestle with a poorly worded sentence or a sentence fragment. I found a number of misused words, past/present tense conflicts within the same sentence, and sentences that should have popped up a warning flag if they were read aloud. I'm pickier than Geoff and I'm the first to admit it; I loved these five brothers, but I don't think I could get through another book like this one--even for Ryan.  (Whoops, I think I'm drooling, excuse me.) Please....please please please...get as many people as possible to alpha/beta edit the next book once Ian stops messing with the plot!

Two other nits:


I don't need to be reminded constantly of a given character's last name. As an example, Jessica's last name appears 23 times in a 5500 location book. I promise, I remembered it on my own by the fifth repetition or so. After that, it drove me nuts to keep seeing it over and over as the book progressed.
Show me, don't tell me. I had this one drilled into my head repeatedly in creative writing courses in both high school and college. In the interest of both brevity and clarity, it's not a technique to be used 100% of the time, but I think it's underused in this book. I don't need to be given a descriptive paragraph discussing a character's appearance if you show me bits of it through another character's eyes.


Again, understand, you have talent. I don't want you to think for a minute that I think otherwise; yours is one of the very few indie books I've purchased at all, and it's extremely rare that I'll post feedback of this type directly. Your ability to create a story and characters worth reading about is priceless. I can write, but I'm out of plots, and I'd kill to have an original story idea at this point. My husband can write and he has stories to tell, but they're all fairly short and cannot be connected into a cohesive whole. You have what we lack. All you need is a bit of polishing to shine!

Best of luck to you,
Victoria


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Victoria, thanks for your reply. I sent you a PM with a question that your post brought to mind whether the Kindle was showing the new version yet since I can't find that out. I did check out my Word document but aside from the words that auto-correct didn't like using like 'hadn't, didn't, etc' it's not picking up anything. Anyway as I said in the PM, Megan's editing is all I can offer this. There was an author on Lulu who was editing it sometime ago before even Meg started but I fear he never finishes things so I doubt if I'll ever see that edition. As I'd told others, I don't have much in the way of beta-support to act as readers. Even family....which if one thinks about it long can be really depressing.

Anyway, yes, I know Ian is just messing things up for people who seem to like Ryan. He's actually become very popular. So much so I hope I can do him justice when his turn comes.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Ian's going to be one heck of a character.  He's going to drive the rest of his brothers nuts, you can already see it coming.  Have to love a boy who loves his chocolate like that though!  Man, I can remember being able to eat like that at that age...

I've sent you a reply in PM that should address most of what you're asking about, but feel free to continue the conversation on or off this thread.  And yes, I just ran a few sentences through grammar checkers in both Word and online, nothing's showing.  Unfortunately those things aren't perfect; I had DH read a few pages and he picked out all the same sentences I did.  It may just be that while they're grammatically correct, they don't read smoothly--Lord knows, I do that type of thing in posts all the time. It's taken me 20 minutes just to straighten most of this one out, and I can guarantee it's still not perfect!

Anyway, try not to fret about family; as any artist can tell you, some are supportive, some aren't, some may not see the issues for various reasons, and some may not want to tell you even if they do.  And then there are those you just have to dump and start over without them around (been there....).  That's why finding unbiased people to run your drafts by is vital.  This is a hugely supportive community for authors, and I think you just might find all the support and help you need right here.

I know other authors work with writing groups that are local or online, even some well known names who've been published for years.  I'm not certain how you find such a group, but it might be something else to consider if you're not already involved with one.  

As I said here and in PM, you've got the talent.  I'm not at all worried about you doing any of these characters justice, you'll do fine with their stories.  So all we have to do is get you some additional beta support!  That's a problem that shouldn't be insurmountable with as many minds as we have around here.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Yes, Ian can very easily drive his brothers nuts. He drives me nuts at times and I'm the one controlling what happens to him. Though I will admit his appetite makes me cringe since I can't stand chocolate. 

I understand what you mean about while a line may be grammatically correct it just might not read smoothly. It does to me since I'm the one who wrote it but for you or others it may not. My Mother used to beta-read, add commas, that type of thing but she can't see as well these days and since my sister thinks I'm wasting my time I'll see what else I can come up with.

Thanks again.

Sierra


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Sierra,
I wish that I had spent the time to provide the details that Victoria has.
Nice effort that, Victoria.
But I do agree with her.
"We" would not be commenting if we did not enjoy your work and see talent.
Please be encouraged and come here whenever you need a "support group".
KB is one of the best places I have seen.

Just sayin.....


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

Just wanted to throw in my two cents...  When I proofread, I always indicate run-on sentences, sentence fragments, misplaced commas, notes on continuity and flow, mixed tenses in sentences, etc. (authors I've worked with here can attest to this), and I did the same with Celtic Evil. However, it's up to the author to decide which suggested changes to incorporate.

Thanks!
Megan


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Yes you did, Meg and those were certainly acted upon to the best of this author's ability. I don't want you to think anyone's casting doubts on your editing because after you got done with it all those pesky colored lines were gone.  Except for some reason my Word processor just hates things like 'didn't, hadn't, etc'.   

Geoff, believe me, whenever I need a good support group I come to this board.  Which I may need to keep my tales straight since I'm working on Ian's story while also working on the entry for NaNoWriMo and today almost had Ian shot by terrorists in some jungle.    Must remember: keep characters straight.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Here's a brief micro-snippet from Celtic Evil: A Fitzgerald Brother Novel: Roarke









A deep growl from outside the stone circle made Ian look and whistle. "Well, Fido came back."
"Oh, go away," Ryan waved a hand and the large black beast vanished with a yelp. "We need to do this because he's not playing this time."
Kerry knew this but needed Roarke focused on him. "I know what you see, but he's using your fears to attack you from within. Focus on this," he urged, nodding as Mac lit the candles just as a scream came from the woods.
The same black shadow creature that Mac had seen at his house in Cork stepped from the woods with blazing red eyes.
"You cannot cross into this place, demon," Kerry's voice was stern as he made sure the circle would hold. "Go back to your master."
"If he ever got that bullet my brother shot him with out of him yet," Ryan smirked, feeling the evil from this thing.
The creature seemed to stare at them, then smiled cruelly as his blazing eyes landed on Roarke. "Your woman will die in agony as my master's minions shred her flesh," he bragged. "The foolish little mortal seeks to draw us to them in order to give you time to do this hopeless little act."

Also a question for when or if I ever update the file again since I figured out how to put the cover image in my file. Should the cover image be included inside the Kindle book? Never thought about it before until I was messing with the file for the Smashwords version.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Good news for e-book users who don't have Kindles yet is that Celtic Evil: A Fitzgerald Brother Novel Kindle








is available on Smashwords under Sierra Rose and has also been accepted into their distro catalog. Waiting to see what happens with that. 

Chuckling softly, Roarke leaned down to lightly brush a kiss over her mouth. "I will always need you, Jessica," he murmured against her ear, bending to easily lift her into his arms. "But you will not, while I'm alive, sit up in a bloody chair all night."
Startled by this sudden move, her arms had automatically gone around his neck. "Roarke, what are you&#8230;?"
He heard the unease but shifted so he could see her eyes as he carried her toward the bed. "Stay with me tonight, Jess. Let me hold you, kiss you and wake up with you."
Wary about this more for his sake than anything else, Jessica stared at his eyes. Feeling the emotions rise before slowly nodding her consent even as his mouth found hers for a deep kiss that distracted her while he was gently laying her in the center of his bed.
Feeling the bed shift under her friend's weight, Jessica's hand went flat on his bare chest instinctively.
"It's alright, Jess," Roarke assured her, expecting her fear as he slowly stretched out next to her. "Nothing happens, my love."
Seeing her eyes drop slightly, he felt the instant silent thought and knew he'd phrased that last comment wrong.
"No," gently he lifted her face in his hand to hold her eyes. "I guess what I should say is nothing happens until you want it to because eventually if you'd let me, I'd hope we could go farther."
Moving her fingers restlessly on his chest, Jessica chewed her bottom lip. "You know you can do anything&#8230;" she stopped at the quick flash in his eyes.
Reminding him that Jessica's assault several years ago in Las Vegas had left her with very little knowledge on how things should be between men and women. Roarke knew that despite his past he still knew this was a touchy area for them both.
"Since I've been feeling things for you for awhile now, it'd be too bloody easy to take you too far too fast, luv," he was careful when he spoke to keep his voice even but the confusion he saw in her eyes made it hard.
Cursing that confusion and the shadows he now saw in her eyes, Roarke was gentle as he shifted slightly next to her so he could run his fingers down her face. "One day when this is all settled and you've gotten used to me saying 'I love you' we'll go


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey Sierra--just checking in to see how book 2 is going.  Give us an update, darlin!  Ian still misbehaving?


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Book two is coming along and yes, he's just not doing what I want. Which is why he just slightly pushed back when the urge hit to finish the action story. Now that it's basically done, and I should be able to complete my NaNo story either today or Saturday I can go back to devoting full energy to Ian. Who knew such a mellow boy would be a holy terror to write?  


And while I'm here, I may as well give a little book sample from Roarke's title. Pretty soon, I'll be able to show glimpses into Ian.  

        “Give me your hand. Come with me to join your father and all will be as it was meant to be,” she told him softly. “No more fears or shame, my little boy, because how will Kerry or the lads react if they learn the truth behind all you hide?”
This caused Roarke to nearly recoil and the slight break in contact caused his mind to hear the scream and the gunshots.
Jessica had been struggling against the cold power that gripped her throat and was slowly pulling the life and power from her even as she saw the shadow close to Roarke. Unable to use her powers that she rarely used or scream for Roarke, the panic was about to set in when the first loud shot was heard hitting the sealed bedroom door.
The shot didn’t break the door, but it did interrupt the focus of whatever had entered the room since she felt its grip lessen slightly.
“Roarke!” the scream was muted and weak but seemed to have some effect when, before she started to lose consciousness, she saw his eyes flicker to pure smoke. “Fight it!”
It was the terror he felt in his mind that caused the young Irishman to shift his attention from his ‘mother’ to the voice and he finally saw past the gray mists to see the shadow striking at Jessica from inside the mirror.
“Leave her alone,” his tone was low and dull but as he looked toward Brenna, his temper was starting to surface.
“Join your father and…” the shadow woman broke off when the boy broke free of her grip and lunged forward. “No!”


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Bumping this thread, Sierra to ask about the 2nd Celtic Evil book.

How long will the wait be?


Just sayin......


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

I know, Geoff. I'm late and it's totally my fault. My characters got into a brawl and I was distracted with action scenes. Now that I have the action stuff out of my system...until spring of 2010, I'm back to work on Ian. Just one more distraction in the baking of cookies for Christmas and then I'm free.

Until then, here's a snippet from Roarke's (don't worry, soon I'll be throwing up a snippet from Ian but the boy changes so fast I try not to post too much from it in case the whole thing changes again on me).  


The tower room of the Fitzgerald Manor had always been off limits and Roarke still was wary as he stepped inside, surprised that it still felt as if his father had just been there.
It was a nice-sized room that Toryn had made special so he’d have a private room to do spells or other things he felt he’d need solitude to do. In the center of the room sat a handcrafted table, the tools and wands laid out passed down through generations.
Letting his fingers run over the chalice that was sitting on the shelf, Roarke knew he was no longer alone even before he felt the breeze.
“Hello, Da,” he was proud that his voice remained steady but he didn’t turn to look behind him yet. “Kerry said it was alright to come up here.”
A thin shimmering glow was around his six-foot plus frame as Toryn Fitzgerald leaned casually against the mantle of the black obsidian fireplace across from his fourth born son.
“Your brother would know the right time for things,” he finally spoke, his deep voice still heavy with the Irish brogue he’d had when alive. “He knew it was time to send you up here, didn’t he?”
Roarke knew what he’d see if he turned, but in his heart the fear was still too huge until he felt the warm hand actually close over his shoulder and he glanced over, into his father’s smoky gray eyes. “Are you real, Da?”
Chuckling, Toryn’s eyes were amused. “You see me, don’t you?” he countered then grew more serious. “Your mind is clear, lad. Look for yourself.”
He did just that and probably would have collapsed again if his fingers hadn’t closed on the table to keep him standing, and he felt the emotions swell. “Da, there’s much I wanted to say. To do or apologize for…”
“Roarke, I said before you needed to let go of the guilt and that’s true.” Toryn kept his hand on the boy while his eyes looked into his fully. “Brenna and I did what was needed to save you and it’s time to let the pain go.”
Pausing as he considered things, the senior Fitzgerald saw his son’s pain. “I should have allowed for my mother’s downturn but I didn’t think she’d do what she has. Especially what she’s done and had done to you.” He held on when his son went to move away. “Roarke, what happened wasn’t your fault, and none of it could have been prevented. Now, you need to stay with your brothers and deal with what I couldn’t.”


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

I was going to wait but it's an update and I'm happy Celtic Evil: A Fitzgerald Brother Novel Roarke is now available on Barnes & Noble online in paperback form. http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Celtic-Evil/Sierra-Rose/e/9781448619832/?itm=1&usri=Sierra+Rose

I honestly wasn't expecting CS's EDC to get it anywhere until after February but it popped up on B&N last night. I like that they discounted it (yes, that may sound weird coming from the author.) a little.

Now if I can get it into a store that has local brances near me I'll be happier and it's also a bigger reason to get Book 2 done.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

So have you baked your Christmas cookies yet?

Just a gentle prod.....


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Yes, I did. I baked 'em, I burned some, tossed a cake pan when it burned my pinapple cake  but finally got them done and if I never see another nutroll it will be too soon. 

Also, Roarke's book is now also available on Booksamillion online (though I still like B&N). http://www.booksamillion.com/product/9781448619832?id=4119456018272#overview

And, here's a tiny snippet from the first book:

Roarke had sensed the growing tension in the kitchen. In fact, it had been that which had woken him up, yet he remained in bed until he saw which way it went.
Now he slowly stood to dress, going to the window while pulling his t-shirt back on. "Yep, this looks real good," he muttered, seeing Ryan and Mac facing off in front of the house, next to the huge fountain.
"Stay here, Jess," he lightly kissed her before heading for the door. "Ry's picked a fight."
Blinking at that, she frowned. "I thought he only did that with you." She quickly sought to dress to see what this was.
"I don't see your issue," Ryan was complaining as he stepped outside, shooting his brother a look. "Half the bloody time you act like she doesn't exist. Why should my flirting with her make you mad?"
Mac Fitzgerald was simmering, knowing he was usually calmer but this just bothered him. "Maggie's not like the tramps you play with in the casinos, Ryan," he stated. "She doesn't need you to play your games like you did with&#8230;"
"Mac, stop!" Kerry snapped sharply but it was too late when his brother found himself hit with an invisible fist that shoved him into the fountain.
"Don't say her name," Ryan gritted, eyes going to black instantly instead of the slow turn as he glared at his brother. "Don't you even think about her, you


Spoiler



son of a bitch!"


 Ian was staring at the sudden change as the fight went from a playful, brotherly argument to something far more volatile.
"Ry, I'm&#8230;" Mac had started to say but the physical fist hit almost as hard as the other had as Ryan was beyond hearing now.
Kerry had been choosing a method on breaking this up when a hand suddenly grabbed Ryan's wrist. "Oh, bloody


Spoiler



hell."


 "Yep, this is bad," Ian closed his eyes as he sat down in a chair to wait for blood.
Roarke Fitzgerald tightened his grip, stepping between his brothers but making sure he stayed facing Ryan. "I'm not supposed to be the one who stops this kind of crap," he spoke easily but his eyes stayed on Ryan's and felt his anger, pain, and more of a surprise, his guilt.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Happy holidays to one and all and for that reason here's a little holiday tale from Fitzgaren.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/7607

A Celtic Christmas is just a short little holiday story that popped into my head tonight.

I'm not sure if it's me or something else but I can't get the Kindle download thing to work on Smashwords tonight (not even on my other stories and I know they work) and since it's only 9 letter size pages I hate to put it on Kindle for .99 so I hope this is just a fluke. Choose the top most version since my formatting way off tonight on a couple places(that and the meat-grinder said my copyright page was wrong  )

Enjoy and Nollaig shona! Happy Christmas!


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Since I still can't get the Kindle/Mobi thing on Smashwords to work for me (does anyone know if it is working or if it's me?) I did put the Christmas tale up on my webpage under the excerpt link for anyone who doesn't want to download the PDF or other file from Smashwords. I was going to last night but it got too late and I had to get up early today.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

sierra09 said:


> Since I still can't get the Kindle/Mobi thing on Smashwords to work for me (does anyone know if it is working or if it's me?) I did put the Christmas tale up on my webpage under the excerpt link for anyone who doesn't want to download the PDF or other file from Smashwords. I was going to last night but it got too late and I had to get up early today.


Had to go peek on your website....and oh, that Ian! No wonder he's been giving you fits! 

Glad to see the boys are having a Merry Christmas, and hope you are too!


----------



## ValHallaGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

just bought it  ^.^


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thank you both.

Victoria, I know. I swear, if I had known how much trouble Ian could cause just by being Ian I think I would have made him older.  

Oh, I did hear from Smashwords. Both Mark and Bill say the file will open for them but for anyone who has trouble, try saving the file then (this is where they lose me) you hooked the Kindle to the computer and download the saved file into the Kindle.

This also seems to work for Kindle for PC as I saved the file, then went in, double-clicked on it and the program opened. Not sure what's happening or if it's my system or something else. Sorry for any inconvience.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Happy Christmas Eve! Also Merry Christmas tomorrow in case I don't check it!

Also, an update Celtic Evil Roarke is finally(yes, I am shocked) on B&N as an ebook thanks to Smashwords! 
http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Celtic-Evil/Sierra-Rose/e/2940000722954/?itm=1&usri=Sierra+Rose

I hope everyone here has a wonderful holiday and yes, I do promise Ian's book will be out early 2010.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Happy New Year's to everyone here on the Kindleboard who has purchased either a paperback version or ebook/Kindle version of Celtic Evil Roarke. I appreciate it greatly and hope the tiny holiday tale will tide people over until Ian's tale comes out very soon.

Roarke's story is now available in several online bookstores such as B&N, Powells, of course Amazon(international too now I believe) as well as in ebook on Kindle, Smashwords and also B&N as an ebook.


Here's a snippet from Roarke's book as well. Happy New Year!

While Deirdre got the others settled, Ian had become fascinated with the high-tech motorcycles that the Mavericks drove and Ryan decided to follow Mac since he was the one who had gotten the housekeeper aimed his way. It also allowed Kerry a chance to check in with the Mavericks medic and leader.
Having been told where to settle Roarke by the ever-helpful housekeeper, Peter had made sure his friend was still stable and that the ride hadn’t hurt him any.
He was between hovering over him and trying to get Jessica Hadley to lie down and rest when Kerry walked in.
“He won’t like being here and he can’t be alone so go away, Peter.” Jessica’s tone was one of pure refusal even though the eldest Fitzgerald brother could sense the girl’s exhaustion.
“You know Roarke’s safe in this house, Jessie,” Kerry spoke quietly and didn’t try to approach the bed when he saw her tense at his voice. “What’s he scared of?”
Jessica lifted her tired eyes and nearly smiled at that. “You mean, besides the events of recent days? Too much that you really aren’t ready to deal with.”
Kerry knew he could have scanned but also knew the girl had a natural defense against mental intrusions and also knew he wouldn’t invade her personal privacy like that. The same reason he wasn’t scanning his brother.
In the silence, Roarke began twisting in his sleep, whimpering. “No. Don’t…hit…Don’t…touch…”
“Sshh, luv. It’s alright,” Jessica whispered, sitting next to him to try to use their link to ease the fears before any of his brothers could begin getting the images. However, she was too weak and wasn’t expecting her friend to be this far under too soon. “It’s alright.”
Roarke moved as soon as he felt her next to him, rolling and curling against her; his arms tightening around her waist. “Why?”
At first, Kerry thought his brother was awake but soon realized he was still asleep. His eyes were open but not clear as they saw the past, and his voice was that of a child not the adult he’d grown into.
“Why what, Roarke?” he asked, seeing Jessica had tensed but concentrated on the boy in front of him and beginning to feel waves of emotions from him.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

sierra09 said:


> Happy Christmas Eve! Also Merry Christmas tomorrow in case I don't check it!
> 
> Also, an update Celtic Evil Roarke is finally(yes, I am shocked) on B&N as an ebook thanks to Smashwords!
> http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Celtic-Evil/Sierra-Rose/e/2940000722954/?itm=1&usri=Sierra+Rose
> ...


Hey Sierra--curiosity question. Often I've found that when an author is dealing with a one-book-per-family-member series with a central thematic storyline, they do them in chronological order by age, or in the case of fantasy, he with the strongest talents of the bunch ends up being the focus of the final book (and so far, that looks like it would be Ian). Now I'm _guessing_ that the way the overall story arc goes in your case, that type of ordering doesn't make sense, so is there a specific sequence the boys' books are planned to follow since Roarke (son #4) came first and Ian's story (#5) is currently in the works for the second book?

(Since we're getting quarrelsome young Ian out of the way now, at least he can't interfere further with any planning of that sequence! Though I'm betting Ryan will be your next problem child...and please tell me HE'S book #3.)


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Yes, one would have though that...with any other writer and for that matter now that I think about most series/family books do tend to run in that way.

It seems, as unlikely as it is, that the lads themselves seem to be choosing the order that this runs in. Ian actually was supposed to be last but he totally took Mac's title over and so rather than argue with him and let the book stall more I just decided to rewrite and move Ian up...yes, getting him out of the way since he is quite the little troublemaker.  

Mac is supposed to be the third title but that depends on Ryan since he seems to be complaining about Andi a bit too much in the holiday story to keep quiet much longer so he could be the third one. I am very firm that Kerry, as the eldest will be the last....now just to convince them of that.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Here's a small snippet from Roarke's story and I am thrilled to say I'm about ten chapters(that may change during revision) and 20+ thousand words into Ian's.   Now, barring major blocks, or demon puppies eating my main character I may actually have him out in a reasonable amount of time...hopefully.

For those that haven't I hope you'll check out the small Celtic Evil Christmas tale that's on Smashwords and keep an eye peeled here for updates and maybe even a sneak peak.  


The house was quiet but had an uneasy feeling to it even in his current half-sleep state as he entered the living room, looking around to see it had only slightly changed.

It still held the elegance but the furniture was more modern, not as cold or sterile as it had once been as he ran a hand over the soft suede of the couch, and memories took him back to laying on it to study or falling on it when he and his brothers would have play fights in this room.

Instinct had him looking on the mantle shelf for the vase his mother had kept there that had been broken during one of those fights. He recalled vividly as he did the bad things in his life how that vase had come crashing down to shatter when he’d been playing with Ryan and Mac, and knowing his normally gentle mother’s punishment would be swift.

“One of the very few times I took the blame for something you did,” Ryan spoke from the corner of the room.

Having debated with himself on leaving or not, Ryan Fitzgerald had decided he wasn’t coward enough to run from this fight, so he’d retreated to the privacy of the living room to find a drink of some kind.

He’d been nursing the same Scotch and water for well over an hour when he felt his younger 
brother waking up and had stayed still to see if normal routine would have him coming to the living room.

Ryan sat and waited, watching as his younger brother looked around the room, and remembered that day the vase had broken. “I couldn’t sit down right for nearly three days because of that,” he finished, seeing the boy was still half-asleep when he whirled at the voice. “Hey there, brat, long time no see.”

The voice made Roarke blink as it slowly registered whom it was. “Ryan.”

“Well, nice to see you remember me.” Ryan countered, still using the cocky tone he always did when dealing with this brother. “In the hospital I wasn’t sure you knew any of us, or do you even remember trying to kill us and your girlfriend?”


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Sierra;
I loved the Celtic Evil Christmas Tale. I hoped it would satisfy my need for more of the boys, but it only made me more anxious for the next book. Good luck with Ian!


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks, I'm glad you enjoyed the Christmas story. Ian's....(_peeks to see if Geoff's hiding around the corner with a bat_ )this close to being eaten by a cute, cuddly, demon puppy dog with froth and red eyes ut other than that he's coming along wonderfully. 

Though maybe quitting on that scene wasn't a good idea last night...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Sierra,
Now how can you call cute and cuddly a demon dog with froth and red eyes

I loooovvveee dogs.
And I like them to be dogs (descended from wolves and pack animals - carnivores) not toys.
Toys are nice - get parakeet.
Dogs need mutual love and respect. And to know (they want to) that you are the Alpha.

Just sayin.......


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Geoff, I swear I peeked around that corner...and at 3AM anything can be cute and cuddly when you have brain freeze.

I actually have a rather interesting idea for one of those pesky demon dogs but it will depend on how the scene writes itself since I now have a scene to write that originally wasn't planned.

Though I did have a dog once whose father was a wolf, its mother was a spaniel...J.J. looked and sounded like his Dad though. The whole town hated when he howled.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

My German Sheppard was 105 pounds and "nobody bothered me".
Great dog to have when you are in High School.
Loved that dog.

Just sayin.......


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

I actually have a Beagle like that now though the UPS driver is more scared of my two twin Tabby cats. I'm looking for a Beware of Cat sign.

Keeping this on topic of the book, I did get good news that Celtic Evil is availble for order via Borders stores even though it's still not showing online yet.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Roarke's book received three 5 star reviews this past week http://www.amazon.com/review/R213Z0WT6S093R/ref=cm_cr_rdp_perm and http://www.amazon.com/review/R2Y77UK1F34WEP/ref=cm_cr_rdp_perm and http://www.amazon.com/review/R1UGE4FXH0N3JI/ref=cm_cr_rdp_permand to be fair I'll mention also it's first 2-star 

I'm doing quite well on Ian's book and I'm hoping to be able to post a snippet soon from it. I may be introducing Molly, Ian's friend, in the Where did he Come From Thread too. 

A new snippet from Celtic Evil: A Fitzgerald Brother Novel: Roarke









"Roarke!" the scream was muted and weak but seemed to have some effect when, before she started to lose consciousness, she saw his eyes flicker to pure smoke. "Fight it!"
It was the terror he felt in his mind that caused the young Irishman to shift his attention from his 'mother' to the voice and he finally saw past the gray mists to see the shadow striking at Jessica from inside the mirror.
"Leave her alone," his tone was low and dull but as he looked toward Brenna, his temper was starting to surface.
"Join your father and&#8230;" the shadow woman broke off when the boy broke free of her grip and lunged forward. "No!"
Roarke's action was to both free himself and grab Jessica away from the grip of the shadow creature that was now pulling her toward the mirror. "Leave her alone!" he yelled, emotion more than control causing his powers to break the mirror and the girl to collapse into his arms gasping. "You're not my mother."
The shadow woman smiled cruelly as more shots came through the door. "No, but do you often wonder if she'd hate you for causing such misery to your family?"
Stepping away from them and toward the now open balcony doors, it looked back just as the bedroom door burst in. "You were born of the five. Five into one, one to become five but it only will take one to finally fall to break that accursed circle and free my master.
"You were meant to die that day, Roarke Michael Quinn Fitzgerald, and without your brothers you will see that death come soon for why would they suffer the pain for one such as you?" it taunted, eyes dropping to Jessica then back to him. "The Mistress of Shadow and Light cannot protect you as you will end up destroying them all if you don't end it yourself."
A bolt of light and flame shot to the creature's heart just as it vanished with an echoing laugh, as Jessica lowered her hand. "Get outta my house, demon," she managed to get out, breath still not wanting to come.
"What in the


Spoiler



hell


 was that thing and why did I put two clips from my magnum in the damn door but it wouldn't budge?" Cameron Young, the long black haired, brown-eyed leader of the Mavericks, demanded as he entered the room warily with his team close behind. "Boss, what the


Spoiler



hell's


going on?"


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Up to chapter 17 on Ian's title and it's about to the point where I feel safe listing a snippet soon from it...yes, I know I'm teasing but I hate to post a snippet that ends up getting yanked for one reason or another. 

So, here's a weekly snip from Celtic Evil: A Fitzgerald Brother Novel: Roarke









"Even as a lad you were always taking on too much," she admonished, pleased with the way Maggie had taken to rubbing the spots on Mac's neck the way she'd showed her.
"Saint Mac," Ryan threw out a phrase he'd used when they'd been boys and was pleased when his brother lifted his head from the table enough to shoot him a hard look.
Maggie just gently pushed his head back down, clucking her tongue. "I see we have typical brothers," she chided.
"Got many of those do ye, Miss?" Deirdre asked while placing dishes away as sudden noise came from outside.
"I have nine of them to be exact," Maggie returned, hearing Ian choke and Mac tried to twist his head. "What? A girl can't have brothers?"
"Are they older or younger?" Ryan asked, reaching for the whiskey bottle in the cabinet.
"All older, I fear," the red-haired reporter replied, surprised to see lightning flash. "I'm the youngest of ten."
A smack to the hand had Ryan jerking away from the bottle. "Damn it, Deirdre," he complained wincing as another slap came to his head.
"You'll watch your mouth in your mother's house, Ryan Fitzgerald, and you don't need whiskey at this hour," the housekeeper returned firmly, turning as the sky outside lit up with lightning and Mac raised his head.
"Kerry's ticked about something," he sighed, reaching for a cookie and meeting Ryan's gaze. "It takes a lot to cause his temper to make lightning."
Ryan knew this and remembered the times when breaking up fights between them had caused that reaction, though the final time he'd felt that reaction had been the day of the funeral when his brother and grandmother exchanged words.
Maggie had sat down to sip her tea, tapping a cookie on the rim of the china cup. "Your brother causes lightning?"
"Aye, when his temper is up he certainly can," Deirdre again slapped Ryan's hand away from the bottle. "Lad, you were an obstinate child but you don't need whiskey at this hour and not in my kitchen."
"What's the use of having Irish coffee without the whiskey to put in it?" Ryan grumbled, seeing Mac grin. "Shut it," he warned, knowing what he was thinking.
Mac smiled innocently, taking another cookie then handing the tin to Ian, who seemed to be having mixed feelings on taking another one. "You can't handle whiskey, Ry," he reminded him gravely. "Hell, you couldn't even handle Da's Rum the day you got into it and were sick for the next two days."
"I was eight years old that time and have learned to handle my liquor a little better," his brother countered, giving up on the whiskey so he laced the coffee with sugar.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

We're going to do something a bit different this week and I'm posting a snippet from my WIP, Ian's book in the Celtic Evil series. Yes, I'm teasing but it's getting there.

"Your biggest fear has always been about being abandoned or being forgotten, hasn't it, Ian?" a soft voice spoke in his ear as gentle fingers stroked over his blond hair.

The voice registered in his mind and tore his heart. "Go&#8230;go away," he whispered, speech slow.

"You want to believe that those you now call brothers will come to rescue you from this cruel situation," the woman's voice, accented with a proper Irish accent, went on. "You should have taken your Grandmother's wise advice, my lad, and stayed away from those who have now doomed you to this suffering and don't care."

"My brothers&#8230;they'll come," he struggled against the doubts that tried to penetrate his mind. "You won't turn&#8230;me on them, they'll come for me&#8230;"

"They could have come for you as a child, Ian. Kerry could have petitioned the court for you at any time and he didn't," the woman's tone turned chiding. "You've always been a lost little boy, abandoned by those who should have protected you and now you lie abandoned and forgotten in these cold, dark depths with Sebastian's pets prowling close by.

"You were destined so a much greater life," she seemed to sigh, fingers stroking against the boy's fevered cheek.

Ian jerked at the loving, familiar touch and heard the low growl of the beast nearest him. "Go to


Spoiler



hell, bitch."



A sharp slap wound have stung his face could he feel anything. "You will still mind your tongue, Ian Brandon Callum Fitzgerald," the female in the darkness spoke with a mother's tone. "You were taught better than that."

"You&#8230;are not&#8230;my mother," he gritted, feeling power tingling in his fingers but agony seared his body as the binding spell blocked them from working. "Just kill me."


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks for the snippet.  I'm looking forward to the rest of the book.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks. I'm glad you liked that little sample. On the thread 'Hey, Where Did He Come From' http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,8419.msg362902.html#msg362902 there's another snippet from Ian's book.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Molly will be able to handle herself just fine.  LOL  I'm keeping the first book on my Kindle so I have it handy for a reread before I dive into the 2nd book.  I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

> "I like her, Kerry. Can we keep her?"


LOL Oh, Ry. Just gotta love that boyo. C'mon, Sierra, I'm past ready for this one!


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

It's coming Victoria. It's 3/4 done and the way it looks is that the 3rd book has been decided on who it will be because I don't think Ryan wants to wait much longer either.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

sierra09 said:


> It's coming Victoria. It's 3/4 done and the way it looks is that the 3rd book has been decided on who it will be because I don't think Ryan wants to wait much longer either.


**happy dance**

Told you he wouldn't have the patience to be left behind by his baby brothers! LOL

Stubborn Irish men. What are you going to do? Let them have their way, at this point, it appears you're just along for the ride.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

That's very true. I've given up arguing with them and just let them plot things their way...then I clean up after them.  Though, I think Ry may have met even someone as stubborn as he is in a certain Andrea McCabe. _whistles innocently_


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

sierra09 said:


> That's very true. I've given up arguing with them and just let them plot things their way...then I clean up after them.  Though, I think Ry may have met even someone as stubborn as he is in a certain Andrea McCabe. _whistles innocently_


**sits back with popcorn to watch the fireworks** LOL


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Today's Feature (Wednesday February 3, 2010) at The Indie Spotlight

Sierra Rose - "Celtic Evil: A Fitzgerald Brother Novel: Roarke"

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Come up and read and leave a comment.

Edward C. Patterson
& Gregory B. Banks
Subscribe [[ASIN:B00359FJ86 The Indie Spotlight]] daily Kindle blog


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks, Ed!  

Victoria, yes there are fireworks between Ry and Andi already so it should be interesting to see them in his own book...as soon as Ian's is done.   I may bring Andi into the 'Where did he come from thread'. Mac likes to reason 'She's a woman of Gypsy and Celtic blood so that it's no mwonder she drives him nuts'.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Here's another snippet from the WIP that will be Ian's tale:

“Dia duit (Hello), Molly Brianna Jackson, great-granddaughter to Maeve O’Neill,” Sebastian stood to greet her cordially, motioning with an elegant hand to a seat. “Welcome to my…home for the moment. Please, sit down.”
Wary now, Molly did sit but several seats away while the giant remained close by her. “I always thought evil warlocks lived in dusty castle towers or caves on islands where they could plot,” she remarked casually, fingers gripping what she had tucked into her fist for support.
Sebastian’s silver eyebrow lifted over the scared part of his face, considering the young woman’s insolence. “I suppose since your blood has been diluted over the generations since your family left for that backwater country they call America now. Also, to have it diluted by marriage to lesser races I shouldn’t expect you to know how dangerous it is to speak to me in such a manner,” he mused, sitting back down to lift a wine goblet to his lips.
“She’s merely a child with no true knowledge of the heritage that was spurned,” Kathleen Murphy Fitzgerald assured him, sipping her own wine and viewing the girl with interest. “If she had that knowledge she would have known to leave matters that did not concern her alone.”
“Curiousity always kills the cat as my Momma used to say,” Molly shrugged, this woman bothered her more than the man but she refused to show it. “Though where I come from most grandmothers don’t try to kill their grandkids.”
Sebastian hid his smile behind his goblet, impressed with this child’s moxy at speaking to Kathleen in such an impudent manner. “Despite what Kerry or his brothers have no doubt told you, neither Kathleen nor I actually want any of her grandsons to die,” he explained calmly, leaning forward to address the girl fully.
Waving a hand in the air, images began appearing to help explain things. “As I’m sure you’ve been told by now, her grandsons are the final embodiment of an ancient prophecy that was created eons ago.”
“You look pretty good for an evil Warlock who stays alive by spells, sacrifices, and eating the souls of others,” Molly snorted, shifting a look at the woman. “That how you keep your looks too?”
Before Kathleen could snarl, Sebastian grabbed her hand to urge restraint. “Again, one of the lies that Toryn, Kathleen’s only surviving child, told his own sons in order to make them fear what could be a most wondrous destiny,” he scoffed, allowing the images to change.


----------



## HHV (Jun 19, 2009)

I bought _Celtic Evil_ a while back but hadn't read it until now. I'm really enjoying it, and waiting eagerly for the next book in the series. It's interesting that you didn't follow the usual device of having the books in order of the brothers' ages--more like the way life happens.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks. I'm glad you're enjoying it. I honestly never considered doing them in the order of age when I first started. The characters themselves seem to choose the order in which they're being written by what happens in the book...except Ian tended to take over the second story so that's what put it behind.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Since Ian has his own thread now to pre-promote his book, I went and changed the title of this thread so it could be for the first book. I had originally planned to have all five books in one thread but after learning some things, it would be hard to promote five books in one thread. 

So, here is a snippet from Roarke's book: Celtic Evil: A Fitzgerald Brother Novel: Roarke









Roarke's action was to both free himself and grab Jessica away from the grip of the shadow creature that was now pulling her toward the mirror. "Leave her alone!" he yelled, emotion more than control causing his powers to break the mirror and the girl to collapse into his arms gasping. "You're not my mother."

The shadow woman smiled cruelly as more shots came through the door. "No, but do you often wonder if she'd hate you for causing such misery to your family?"

Stepping away from them and toward the now open balcony doors, it looked back just as the bedroom door burst in. "You were born of the five. Five into one, one to become five but it only will take one to finally fall to break that accursed circle and free my master.

"You were meant to die that day, Roarke Michael Quinn Fitzgerald, and without your brothers you will see that death come soon for why would they suffer the pain for one such as you?" it taunted, eyes dropping to Jessica then back to him. "The Mistress of Shadow and Light cannot protect you as you will end up destroying them all if you don't end it yourself."

A bolt of light and flame shot to the creature's heart just as it vanished with an echoing laugh, as Jessica lowered her hand. "Get outta my house, demon," she managed to get out, breath still not wanting to come.

"What in the


Spoiler



hell


 was that thing and why did I put two clips from my magnum in the damn door but it wouldn't budge?" Cameron Young, the long black haired, brown-eyed leader of the Mavericks, demanded as he entered the room warily with his team close behind. "Boss, what the


Spoiler



hell's


 going on?"

Jessica didn't have the answers her friend would want or accept, but what she did know was that to face what it had been, they'd have to go back to the one country where Roarke had refused to go near in years.

"Later," she waved the upset mercenaries off to focus on Roarke, whose arms were still around her, but he'd gone almost totally into himself as he did when in shock or hurt too bad. "It's alright, luv." She whispered, feeling his arms pull tighter as they had one time before. "It was wrong and we'll make it better."

Cam was sure that was a bold lie as he motioned to his medic to help him.

It took a good couple hours to get Roarke calm enough that he was able to sleep alone, or at least so Cam could get Jessica away.

"Answers?" he challenged, hearing his accountant muttering about damages. "Nick said the thing was a conjured demon."
"We need to take him back to Ireland," she replied slowly, still feeling the grip on her throat and the evil that was in that room. "That thing knew too much, so I think Kerry will be expecting it."

Knowing what that could mean, Cam rubbed his eyes. "I hate magic crap and especially when it means facing some centuries old wizard with delusions of grandeur."


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Here is a new snippet from Roarke's book: Celtic Evil: A Fitzgerald Brother Novel: Roarke









"Sebastian's in the house, Roarke," his brother replied slowly, knowing he wasn't ready to face this yet. "Kathleen's spell that broke the barriers allowed him access and he's&#8230;"
"He'll go after her to get to me," Roarke tried to stand quickly but fell back then felt a gentle hand on his shoulder. "Who?!"
Fiona knew that this hadn't been fully settled between the brothers but a gap had been closed. Now it was time to deal with the first hurdle. "Sebastian will barter the child's life for your own, lad."
Staring at the older woman, Roarke struggled for a moment then seemed to relax as he allowed Ryan to help him stand. "Gram."
"Ah, you two were always the charmers," Fiona reached up to lightly pat his cheek and in doing so took the rest of the pain and angst. "Does an old Irish woman's heart good to see her five favorite grandsons in one place for a change. It takes too many seeing stones to keep track of just you two."
"Old woman my butt, bet you could still handle us," Ryan rolled his eyes, finally having the chance to lightly kiss her cheek. 
"Oh, that goes without saying, my lad," she smiled then grew serious as she centered on Roarke. "You're his target. What will you wager?"
Roarke knew what that meant as he tried to feel for his friend but got only static. "It's me he wants. I won't let him touch her."
"You die or surrender to him, and what they gave is wasted," Ryan went to grab his arm but stopped suddenly when his brother looked at him with pained eyes. "Brat, don't do this."
"I let Mum and Da die because of me, Ry. I won't let him take anything else," Roarke looked at the stone he was holding as he made a choice. "Trust me for once to do what's right."
As he walked away into the night back toward the manor and his destiny, Ryan swore under his breath. "He'll let the


Spoiler



bastard


 kill him to save her."


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Here is a new snippet from Roarke's book while we're waiting the release of his little brother's book:

"I could kill you with a thought, lad," Kathleen snapped, glaring down as her grandson collapsed on the ground. "But I think before I do, I want you to recall what those times felt like when you served the only purpose you'd ever have been good for anyway. Feel what Sebastian will make that British whore who ruined my plans feel before she dies."
Roarke's mind flashed on that but couldn't focus on anything past what he was being made to see and feel as his body automatically curled in a near fetal position to fight against the spell that caused the vivid memories to be real to him.
Smiling as she watched the boy she hated so much shake under her control, she took a step closer when a thin bladed dagger landed next to her pointed-toe shoe.
"Back the


Spoiler



hell


 away from him," Ryan's tone was firm as he stepped from the darkness.
"Leave this alone, Ryan," Kathleen warned, still hoping her grandsons could see reason as she started around the dagger that flew back to Ryan's hand at his will. "He's an evil boy that cost you and your brothers a father's love and you wouldn't want to associate with all the dirt and evil he&#8230;"
A step sounded from her left and Kathleen found herself staring into Mac's cold eyes. "Evil you caused," he threw back at her. "You knew what was going to happen on that island yet you prevented Kerry from being on time. Now release him."


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Roarke's book is now also available in ebook form on Kobobooks for .99 http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Celtic-Evil-Fitzgerald-Brother-Novel/book-i20h7TGGYEO3KKuIc-zTZQ/page1.html

Also, here is a snippet: Celtic Evil: Roarke









"She's scared," Roarke spoke quietly from the door, not stepping in since he didn't want to scare his friend more with any fighting. "Jess gets like this when hurt real badly."
Kerry looked between them, sensing the same thing but also sensed his brother's unease again. "She's closed herself off to us."
"She needs you to do for her what she did for you after Athens," Ryan spoke directly to his brother, seeing his eyes jerk.
"How did you&#8230;?" Roarke stared hard at Ryan, not understanding how his brother could know about that when only Jessica and Cam knew what he did.
Ryan had stretched out on a sofa in the room with his eyes half closed, but he looked at his younger brother from under his lashes, serious fully. "Because I was with Jessica the whole week and a half you were comatose," he replied, not liking to admit that or to recall the emotions that dredged up. "I stayed with her as she talked to you, held your hand, and hoped you'd forgive her for letting you get hurt, and then when the doctors assured me you'd live, I paid a visit to the back-stabbing little traitor who blew your cover."
Mac had turned to stare between his brothers even as Kerry's mouth was thinning, a sure sign he didn't like what he was hearing. Ian wondered which would speak first.
"I want medical records on you," he told Roarke without a beat as he narrowed his gaze as if looking to see for himself.
"You never told me any of that, Ryan." Kerry knew why even before his brother smirked.
Roarke still hadn't stepped into the room but his gaze had lowered slightly as what his brother said penetrated. "It wasn't her fault. I took the job and let my cover go in order to shield her," he paused. "Why were you there?"
"Brat's supposed to be smart but at times he's an idiot," Ryan muttered, sitting up on the sofa. "I was there because some group of racist Neo-Nazis decided to use my little brother as a guinea pig and despite it all, I loved you enough to know that no one but me gets to hurt you.
"Now get your bleedin'


Spoiler



ass


 in here and talk to the lass," he finished with a growl, throwing Ian a look. "Don't grin at me like that, lad."


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

I know Ian's book is live but I can't bump the thread until next week or until I have news to share and we don't want his big brother to feel ignored.

Roarke's book has gotten a couple new reviews on Amazon which is still cool, he has a new trailer(which I posted in the trailer thread but not on here) and of course it's snippet time!






"What in the


Spoiler



hell


 was that thing and why did I put two clips from my magnum in the


Spoiler



damn


 door but it wouldn't budge?" Cameron Young, the long black haired, brown-eyed leader of the Mavericks, demanded as he entered the room warily with his team close behind. "Boss, what the


Spoiler



hell's


going on?"
Jessica didn't have the answers her friend would want or accept, but what she did know was that to face what it had been, they'd have to go back to the one country where Roarke had refused to go near in years.
"Later," she waved the upset mercenaries off to focus on Roarke, whose arms were still around her, but he'd gone almost totally into himself as he did when in shock or hurt too bad. "It's alright, luv." She whispered, feeling his arms pull tighter as they had one time before. "It was wrong and we'll make it better."
Cam was sure that was a bold lie as he motioned to his medic to help him. 
It took a good couple hours to get Roarke calm enough that he was able to sleep alone, or at least so Cam could get Jessica away.
"Answers?" he challenged, hearing his accountant muttering about damages. "Nick said the thing was a conjured demon."
"We need to take him back to Ireland," she replied slowly, still feeling the grip on her throat and the evil that was in that room. "That thing knew too much, so I think Kerry will be expecting it."
Knowing what that could mean, Cam rubbed his eyes. "I hate magic crap and especially when it means facing some centuries old wizard with delusions of grandeur."
"No choice," Jessica heard the first shout and knew it would be hard on her friend to go home for more than one reason. "It knows how to hurt him. He still has too much guilt and Kerry needs to make things right or&#8230;"
"Or we make things right," Cam smiled, tapping his .357 Desert Eagle Magnum on his palm.
"Call Kerry and tell him," his employer ordered even as Roarke screamed in terror, and Cam knew this nightmare was of the day he witnessed his parents murdered in front of him.
"Yep, this should be fun." The mercenary leader muttered.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Here is a piece from Celtic Evil: A Fitzgerald Brother Novel: Roarke








I think I blacked out everything that should be blacked out. 

Seeing the jumping beast from the corner of his eye, Roarke Fitzgerald waited until the last possible second to twist out of the way, but still felt the hot snarl pass him.
"Jessica!" he had used the biggest portion of his remaining power to deflect the second beast who had been about to attack his friend.
The wind had deflected it but she had still fallen under a brief contact and had yet to move.
Chancing a quick look, he could tell she was breathing but bleeding from where her head had struck the path.
"


Spoiler



Shit!"


 Roarke swore to himself, figuring he could handle one of these things if he kept his head and didn't panic but knew he didn't have the power to handle two and protect himself along with Jessica.
Making the only choice that he could, Roarke quickly diverted his most strength to shield his friend from any attacks since he knew that even one of the things could tear her apart within seconds.
"It's me you want, you bloody demons!" he snapped, speaking directly to the large beasts. "You wanted me fifteen years ago. Well here I am, so take me!"
Throwing a hand out, blue energy shot from his fingers to strike both creatures but at his current levels, it was more of a taunt to get them to face him than to actually hurt them.
The first beast, the large of the two, seemed to snarl as it began to circle but the smaller one was still eyeing Jessica Hadley's prone form.
"Leave her be,


Spoiler



damn it


" Roarke shifted to watch the first beast but saw the other was preparing to launch itself at the girl. "No!" he started to focus all his strength when the growls close by made him look, and for an instant, he was eleven years old again.
Knowing its companion creature had the boy's attention, the largest one had circled around until it found the perfect spot, then took its shot.
Jumping with a lunge and snarl, its massive teeth snapping, it jumped at Roarke, who only had a split second to act.
Whirling to barely avoid getting those jaws in the neck, Roarke still felt the sharp burning pain as teeth tore into his shoulder and back. Both he and the creature rolled to the ground with him bearing the full weight as his arms struggled to keep the beast from ripping his throat out.
He could feel the claws digging into his arms and chest as he fought to shove it off him even as his mind, assaulted with images of his past of his parents dying, and then seeing the second beast nearing closer to his friend.
Sudden burning pain was too intense to prevent the scream as long claws dug deep into soft flesh as his shield around the girl faltered with his own dwindling strength.
"Leave&#8230;her&#8230;be," he gritted, feeling his arms started to lose strength as those snapping jaws were close to his face, but he didn't fear his own death, but that of failing to protect his friend.
Feeling the beast finally escape his grasp and knowing this was it, Roarke's last thought was of Jessica and his brothers when suddenly the beast jerked and screamed as if in agony and then the weight was off the young Irishman.
Gasping as air was finally able to get back into his straining lungs, Roarke barely saw the bright blue energy that struck the beast as it went to lunge at him again.
"Get the


Spoiler



hell


 away from him,


Spoiler



bastard,


" Ryan's voice had no accent, just anger and power.
Teleporting was something he only did on rare occasions since it could leave him too weak, but knowing the risk to his brother was greater than the one to him, he used the spell in order to get to the scene more quickly.
Arriving, he had taken in the scene quickly and judged which threat was greater


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Here is a new piece from the first book in my Celtic Evil series: Celtic Evil: A Fitzgerald Brother Novel: Roarke









"It's alright, Roarke," Jessica was whispering, leaning up and lightly brushing the hair from his now peaceful face. "You'll be safe," she promised, shifting a look up at his worried brothers. "Won't he?"
Ryan wasn't about to touch that one since even he had doubts on how all this would turn out, so he made a show of looking out into the hall. While Mac suddenly found Ian very interesting, this left Kerry the unhappy choice of answering her.
"We'll take Roarke home and he'll be as safe as I can possibly make him," He assured the girl, kicking Ryan before he could finish the remark forming in his head. "You stay with him, darling. Ry and I need to check on Ian."
Jessica nodded but her exhaustion was clear as she sat talking blindly to her friend, and Cam just shrugged that he'd stay in the room.
Barely waiting until the door closed and ignoring Maggie, Ryan whirled on his oldest brother. 
"How the bloody


Spoiler



hell


 could you promise that?!" he demanded in a low voice, anger clear. "You don't know if we can protect him.


Spoiler



Hell,


 you don't even know if we can defeat Sebastian."
"Telling her that right now would just upset her," Kerry explained calmly, looking at Ian and pleased he was standing on his own as he held out the medal. "Sebastian's counting on us not being able to co-exist enough to defeat him. He's also counting on our weaknesses causing us to fail."
Ian seemed to consider this. "You have weaknesses?" this was a surprise to him.
"Everyone has weaknesses, lad," Mac replied, reaching back to rub his neck. "We're no exception but Sebastian knows the biggest will come from Roarke since he has always blamed himself for what happened, and I'm thinking there are other issues."
"If we can't unite for this then he'll win," Kerry aimed this at Ryan and his brother knew it because he scowled and stalked a little ways down the hall. "Ryan, all of us are different than we were that day but we need to remember who we are and what we are. Mum and Da gave their lives to stop Sebastian then, and now it's up to us."
Maggie decided this was something she shouldn't hear so she started to quietly slip away when she caught the way Mac was still rubbing his neck.
"You all right, Fitzgerald?" she asked, coming up next to him.
"Too much bickering." He waved her off but avoided looking at her eyes, surprised when she took his hands. "Read palms?"
She hushed him with a look then looked over for Kerry. "Hey, how exactly does Mac do his healing thing?" she asked curiously, getting an answer when she saw his sharp look turn warning.
Still arguing with Ryan while Ian leaned against the wall to watch, Kerry looked to answer when the question hit him and he swore.
"


Spoiler



Damn it,


 you've taken too much in at once," he muttered, ignoring his brother's attempt to wave it off. "Mac, you know the risks of taking too much pain or injury in at one time."
"I also know it goes against my own personal oaths to leave someone I care about in pain," Mac shot back.
Ian watched this altercation interestingly. "If the villain wants to break the circle, which I'm guessing is the five of us, wouldn't making us fight amongst ourselves be a good way to do it?" he asked quietly.
"Ah, there was a reason he could talk before he was one," Ryan coughed, coming back up the hall to nudge Mac's shoulder. "Baby brother is the only one who can see past the obstacles and remain clear."


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Wow, it's been awhile since I posted a snippet for Roarke's book or updated anything it seems. Oops. Before the snippet, I'm quite pleased to say that Roarke did receive a review by our own Ricky Sides, author of the terrific Peacekeeper series.
http://www.amazon.com/review/RK86PZMFWXH17/ref=cm_cr_rdp_perm

On the more down side, I did notice 2 Kindle returns this month which has me wondering if versions bought when it was first put out are just now getting up on people's TBR list and those versions aren't the edited one. Downside to Kindle not alerting people if edited or updated titles are put out.

Now on to the snippet:

"My employer isn't supposed to be lunch for some hellhound," Nick was complaining, motioning to the bed. "Any deeper and I would have had to call my brother in to deal with that bite, and none of us want Sean here."
Ryan was pleased that he was keeping his temper controlled when he saw his younger brother in the doorframe.
Just a brief look told him that something had happened because he didn't feel the same angst or unease in Roarke.
"Hey there, brat. O'Malley's griping as usual." He turned from Nick with a smirk as Roarke came in fully.
"Hey," Roarke nodded, still a little wary around Ryan, but right then he wanted to concentrate on his friend.
Jessica Hadley still looked pale to him as she lay under a quilt he recognized as one of his mother's handmade ones.
Sitting down on the bed, he gently eased the quilt down so he could look for himself. Her injured arm was lying across her chest with a white bandage wrapped around the wound.
"How bad?" speaking because he knew his brother was close, Roarke's eyes remained on the girl's face as if looking to see any distress, but she seemed to be resting easily and he knew that had been Ryan's doing.
"The bite was minor and because you had cast a protection spell, not too much of its poison went into the bite." Ryan leaned on the bedpost easily while the merc leader got his mystic out of the room. "Her arm will be sore and it may take another go at healing it to take the pain away, but that'll be fine."
Seeing the bandage on her head reminded him of the blood he'd seen, and Roarke gently brushed his fingers over it and then down her face. "Her head was bleeding."
"She fell and hit it on cobblestone and since you were always fond of falling on those and taking layers off your knees, you should know what that feels like," Ryan replied, wondering if his brother knew that his hand was shimmering as it lightly touched or stroked.
"Mild concussion is what Daniels said before lapsing into German or something," he went on then stayed silent.
Roarke looked for himself, taking her hand in his and holding on as he finally let himself relax. "I was afraid that if I ever told her that I loved her, shut up, that something would happen and my failures or whatever would get her hurt."
"That attack would have happened even if you hadn't told her, brat," Ryan spoke firmly, not resorting to his usual arrogance since he could feel the boy's honest fear. "So you did tell her?"
"Shut up, Ry," Roarke muttered but did smile a little, as things seemed to balance between them as it had years ago. "I've loved her for so long that if anything hurts her because of me or this&#8230;"
This time Ryan reached out to grip his brother's shoulder hard enough that he looked up at him, expecting to see censure or the typical sneer, but all Roarke saw were his brother's eyes locked on his.
"Nothing is going to happen to Jessica because you aren't going to let it happen, and because we're going to kick Sebastian's butt back to where it came from," Ryan declared firmly, then smiled his normal cocky smile. "Now, I'm going to go flirt with the little red-headed witch until Mac kicks me out, then I'll be back with some juice for you two."
"I'm a little old for juice, Ryan," Roarke decided then winced at the light tap to his head.
"I'm still your older brother, brat," Ryan shot back as he went out the door to head downstairs, seeing Deirdre coming up he could tell something was wrong. "What now?"


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Wow, it's seriously been too long since I gave Roarke any attention.  Here's a brief snippet for Celtic Evil: A Fitzgerald Brother's Novel: Roarke and also since the holidays are coming a reminder that on Smashwords there is a short free story featuring the boys from last year...not sure if I'll do one this year or not. https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/7607

Roarke Fitzgerald had woken up fully while they'd been in the air traveling and hadn't been in a good mood then. His dark mood got worse when finally told where they were going.

Standing in the open doorway of the plane but not stepping on the now attached steps, the black haired young man was scowling. "I know what it bloody well meant but it didn't mean coming back here!" he snapped at Cam, eyes shifting uneasily as he tried to push down the memories.

"You know that's not true," Jessica Hadley spoke softly from behind him, lightly placing a hand on his shoulder and felt it shaking. "You're not alone and we won't leave you alone, but we do need to talk to Kerry."

Knowing that meant going to the manor at Fitzgaren, Roarke began shifting until he turned to look at Jessica.

Ever since he'd woken up on the plane, the girl had been close but he'd felt the distance. Where he usually could feel her emotions and thoughts easily, there was something she was keeping from him.

"Telling him I saw a vision of Mum may not be a great plan," he muttered, starting to reach to brush her face and frowning when she caught his hand to hold it. That's when he noticed the scarf. "What happened in New Orleans, luv?" he asked.

Jessica and Cameron had made the choice to keep a lot of what had actually happened while he'd been out away from Roarke since both knew he'd feel bad, so she hid the bruises she'd gotten with the scarf and hoped to keep him distracted.

"Nothing, we went through that," she smiled easily but his eyes narrowed. "Later, let's just go see Kerry."

Seeing he was about to downright refuse, Cam blew out a breath and decided to pull his ace card out.

"Roarke, you don't want to make this harder 'cause if you don't move it or keep giving me grief on this, I'm going to remind you that you still hold reserve status on the Mavericks, which makes me your


Spoiler



damn


 leader. So if I say get your


Spoiler



ass


 down those steps and into the car then you damn well better do it!" he snapped, in a tone only used infrequently.

Silence drew as his team stopped unloading the equipment and Roarke's eyes stared down at him, but Cam wasn't intimidated by that look and leaned against the Chevy Blazer, waiting.

"I could turn him into a toad," Roarke muttered under his breath, wondering just how far his friend was bluffing.

"And may it harm none," Jessica whispered in his ear, quoting the one oath any true witch or believer lived by. "Plus, you'd be grounded within ten minutes if you did a spell like that this close to Kerry."

That was exactly what Roarke was worried about but finally he scowled and started down the steps. "Fine, but when this backfires, it's on your heads," he returned, refusing to sulk but looking close when his friend just smirked at him.


----------

